# OBDII VR6 Throttle body experiment and conclusion an FYI for all your new commers



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I've experimented with the VR6 throttle body on an OBDII ABA, looks are deciving, the throttle position sensor looks exactly the same on both throttle bodies.

Does *NOT* work here are the reasons why
here it is mounted on my car








1 manifold must be ported and redrilled to accomidate the the VR6 Throttle body, the threads on the manifold do not line up, the VR6 throttle body is 3in as to the ABA which is 2.5in.
2 wiring is almost exactly the same, except for pin 7 










look at pin 7, on ABA it is directly grounded on the VR6 it gets a ground signal from the Intake Air Temp sensor. 
everything is almost identical including the pinouts on the ECU, colors differ in wiring thats pretty much it. 
now what happens is you get a random cylinder misfire at idle and a delay of power at WOT and a fault code for MAF signal too low, I also had a code for my oxygen sensor for no activity, these codes contiously came back after clearing the codes. I'm installing the ABA throttle body back on tomorrow and seeing if the codes go away. 
The only way I can see this ever working is if you're on a standalone system where you can build and write the ECU to accomidate a bigger throttle body.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have 2 upper manifolds if you need them, plus a stock throttle body.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

thanks man, I had a manifold sitting around, polished it up, and bought a throttle body this week from here, actually broke the IAT sensor trying to remove it, got a new one today, on top of that all, my VAG cable fried.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*UPDATE*

installed ABA throttle body today, no delay of throttle, no misfires, runs great. Confirmed that it will not work.

still need to check my ECU to see if the codes turned into stored codes


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Back from the dead... 

I was doing some searching, and I think the bucking bronco issues described on this thread are do to the ABA being unable to suck as much air as the VR TB can provide... 
May be under force induction there wouldnt be any problems? 

*Has anyone done the VR Tb on an ABA obd2 yet?*

I am doing a 16v Head, ABF intake manifold Combo on my OBD2 ABA Corrado... 
The ABF manifold is much larger than the ABA.. so Is more than likely the same size and bolt pattern as the VR one...


----------

